# مواصفات ماكينة تعبئة حبوب اوتوماتيك من شركة ماسترتك للتعبئة والتغليف وخطوط الانتاج



## راندا خالد (12 يناير 2013)

*[FONT=&quot] مرحبا بكم فى ماسترتك للتعبئة والتغليف
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الشركة متخصصة فى:-[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]1.تركيب وصيانة خطوط إنتاج المواد الغذائية.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]2.تصميم وتصنيع وصيانة ماكينات التعبئة والتغليف وتنفيذ دوائر الفوتوسيل بها.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]3.تصميم وتصنيع وصيانة خطوط تعبئة العصائر.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]4.تصميم وتصنيع وصيانة [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ماكينات الشرنك .[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]5.تصميم وتصنيع وصيانة جميع أنواع سيور الإنتاج ( السيور الناقلة للحركة ).[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]6.تصميم وتصنيع وصيانة جميع أنواع وأحجام وقدرات شلرات وأبراج التبريد.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]7 . عمل عقود صيانة سنوية .[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الماكينة مصنعة طبقا للمواصفات العالمية كالاتي:[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]1- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]جميع الاجزاء الملامسة للمنتج مصنعة من الاستانليس 304 غذائى.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]2- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مواتير الماكينة صناعة ألمانى[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]او ايطالي [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] .[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]3- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]فوتوسيل الماكينة [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]sick[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ألمانى الصنع أو [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]infra[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ايطالية الصنع.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]4- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]هوبر الماكينة استانليس بسعة 50 كيلو.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]5- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]الماكينة تحتوى على صينية تعبئة مصنعة من الاستانليس.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]6- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]التعبئة حجمية ويتم التحكم فى حجم التعبئة عن طريق الكوبايات.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]7- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]الماكينة مزودة بلياقة استانليس لتشكيل رول الورق ( يتم توريد لياقة واحده مع الماكينة و في حالة طلب لياقة اخري يتم الحساب عليها ).[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]8- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]فك اللحام [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]center[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مصنوع من صلب موصف [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]k100[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] مدهون بطبقة تيفلون عالى الجودة لعدم لزق الفك برول الورق لاعطاء لحام مميز الشكل.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]9- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]حركة الفكوك الافقية تتم علي بلي سبحي الماني علي دلائل هارد كروم الماني .[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]10- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]سخانات الفك ألمانية او ايطالية الصنع.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]11- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]تحتوى على فك افقى للحام الكيس من اعلى و اسفل مدهون ب تيفلون عالى الجودة [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]k100[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] .[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]12- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]توجد سكينة صلب هواء لفصل الاكياس.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]13- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يمكن التحكم بسرعة الماكينة عن طريق انفرتر.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]14- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]تحتوى الماكينة على سيور تفلون لسحب رول الورق.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]15- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]عداد الحرارة ديجيتال صناعة يابانى.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]16- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]المكونات حاصلة على علامة ال [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]CE[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] .[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]17- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]P.L.C[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] للتحكم فى الماكينة .[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]18- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ماركة [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]P.L.C[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] سيمنز بشاشة تحكم .[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]19- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]تخضع الماكينة لاعلي درجات الحماية و الوقاية الخاصة لحماية الافراد و المهمات الكهربائية و الميكانيكة الملحقة بالماكينة :[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أ – [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]تم تصميم دوائر التحكم بحيث انه في حاله انقطاع الكهربئ و عودته لا تتم الا في حاله اعادة التشغيل [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ب – اللوحه الكهربائية مزوده بقواطع كهربائية تحمي الدائره الكهربائية في حاله حدوث القصر [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ج- اللوحة الكهربائية مزوده ب [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]over load[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ضدد زياده الاحمال لحماية المحركات الموجوده بالماكينة . [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]د – اللوحة مزوده بوحدات حماية ضدد زياده الجهد و انخفاضة .[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ه – [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]اللوحة مزوده بوحده تحكمي الدائره في حاله حدوث غياب لاحد الاوجهه المغذيه للوحه الكهربائية . [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]و- اللوحة مزوده بوحدة تحمي المحرك و الماكينة في حاله انعكاس احد الاوجهه[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] . [/FONT]*​ ​ *[FONT=&quot]الادارة :[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] مدينة العبور الحي الاول محلية 5 تليفون و فاكس 44796146 02 - 01005492942 [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]المصنع :[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] العاشر من رمضان [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الموقع [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] :[/FONT]**ماستر تك | مجففات, لحام ورق الالومنيوم, الغطاء, انفاق التبريد و البسترة*​ *[FONT=&quot]الايميل[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] : [/FONT]**[email protected]*​ المدير العام/م.محمد عبد العليم
مديرتسويق/ا.رانــدا خــــالـــد
​


----------

